# ID?!



## ScottYalloP (2 Oct 2009)

i was cleaning out the shrimp tank today and came across this : 









i have no idea what this is, also it can move and i suppose live out the water. 
Anyideas?!


----------



## mjenner (2 Oct 2009)

I "think" it might be some kind of dragon-fly or caddis-fly larva. (not an expert here).

I base this on seeing similar beasts when in my early years I identified similar creatures whilst dipping in ponds when I was at school.  I actually found something similar last year when I got my plants into my tank, the creature had made a little tunnel nest out of bits of plant and was sitting at the water's surface in the plants in the tube it'd attached to the plants.  When I got it out when pruning the plants the little guy legged it, it was pretty vicious looking and I think when they get larger they can sometimes predate on small fish.

I "think" they do breathe air, through their tail I think (but I'm pretty fuzzy on if this is right) so I'd imagine it'd survive for a little while out of the water, but I don't think it'd live for too long out of the tank as it'd probably dry-out.

I'd ask for a second opinion but I guess it gives you a little more to google on?

Hope that helps,

Matt


----------



## ScottYalloP (2 Oct 2009)

there were 2 of them i managed to get one but not the other, they didn't seem to bother the shrimp at all.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Oct 2009)

take off and nuke it from orbit... its the only way to be sure


----------



## ScottYalloP (2 Oct 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> take off and nuke it from orbit... its the only way to be sure



Sounds like a plan  Dam i cant find the other 1 !


----------



## YzemaN (3 Oct 2009)

Whatever you do, don't go into the air ducts!


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Looks like a mayfly or stone fly larvae.  Should be pretty harmless as it shouldn't get much bigger.

http://images.google.co.uk/images?clien ... a=N&tab=wi



Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

Yep dragon fly larvae, after it gets to a certain size it will start hunting your shrimp and smaller fish and eating them  you have been warned!!


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Don't think its dragonfly, abdomen isn't flat or large enough.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Don't think its dragonfly, abdomen isn't flat or large enough.
> Sam


I still wouldn't be happy with it in my tank, to be safe better to get rid of them


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Ture!


----------

